# Popping flys?



## Hunter (Sep 16, 2009)

has anyone has any luck on poping flys lately? im mainly targeting Reds and Specks. i got a brand new TFO 7wt rod and reel, i was playing around with it at this frshwater peir in foley Al at grahm creek,and caught some pretty big blue gill, just trying to figure out what is the best bait for saltwater fish.ANY SUGGESTIONS?


----------

